# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Тазовое предлежание

## yakudza

Моей родственнице скоро рожать. Срок по узи ставят в районе 18-20 ноября. По гинекологии, кажется, позже. На последнем приеме в жк ей сказали, что ребенок еще не перевернулся, поэтому в районе 18 числа ей надо ложиться в больницу под наблюдение, сделать новое узи, если ре не перевернется к тому времени, будут кесарить. 
Я считаю, что это полный бред. Во-первых предлежание еще может поменяться и до 18-го и после 18-го. Сейчас ребенок еще активно двигается в пузике. Во-вторых, зачем ложиться в больницу, предлежание, по-моему, можно на ощупь определить в жк. В-третьих, так ли опасно тазовое предлежание, что надо кесарить?
У нее вторая беременность. Старшей девочке 5 лет, родилась нормально. Но Наталья говорит, что в этот раз беременность проходит хуже, часто тонус (муж у нее раздолбай, она нервничает). Она очень боится и не хочет спорить с врачами. "Пусть уже кладут, кесарят, мож так проще будет". Я в ужасе, подскажите, что делать?

----------


## Panda

при отсутствии других противопоказаний женщина может вполне сама родить ребенка даже если он выходит попкой вперед. врачи просто не любят с этим связываться, т.к. это требует дополнительных усилий и мастерства, чтоб проследить и помочь выйти ре правильно (чтоб ничего не повредить). это во-первых. а во-вторых, у меня есть знакомая, у которой к моменту родов ребенок был в тазовом предлежании, но благодаря спец упражнениям то ли за пару дней, то ли прям в начале схваток (не помню точно) в течение нескольких часов ребенок развернулся головой к выходу. если время еще есть, то необходимо выполнять эти упражнения. сейчас попробую узнать, в чем они заключаются, напишу потом ))))))))

----------


## Panda

Тазовое предлежание - это положение ребенка в матке ягодицами или ножками вниз. Считается определенным отклонением от нормального течения беременности и родов. Наиболее часто может быть обусловлено следующими причинами:

    * Повторными родами
    * Многоводием
    * Аномалиями матки
    * Пороками развития плода
    * Низким расположением или предлежанием плаценты 

К 33-34 неделе плод начинает занимать более определенное положение, а при доношенной беременности частота этого вида предлежания составляет только 3-4%.

Как правило, начиная со срока беременности 28 недель, при осмотре врача и ультразвуковом исследовании может быть поставлен диагноз тазового предлежания.
Когда и как можно способствовать повороту ребенка в головное предлежание?

Существуют методики, повышающие вероятность такого поворота, обычно происходящего в 28-32 недели. Их можно начинать применять после 32-34 недели беременности, посоветовавшись с наблюдающим вас врачом. Более эффективно одновременное использование двух или более методик.

*Специальные упражнения*

Повороты. Это самый простой и обычно рекомендуемый комплекс упражнений. Лежа на кушетке, поворачивайтесь с боку на бок 3-4 раза через 10 минут. Выполняйте 3 раза в день. Поворот плода обычно происходит в течение первой недели.
Используем гравитацию

Предполагаемое действие этих упражнений состоит в том, что сила тяжести толкает и поворачивает головку плода о дно матки, а сам ребенок разворачивается в головное предлежание.

Наклон таза. Выполняется на пустой желудок. Нужно лечь спиной на наклонную поверхность, приподняв таз на 20-30 см выше головы. При отсутствии специального тренажера можно использовать подушки, сложенные на пол перед невысокой софой.

Оставайтесь в таком положении, по крайней мере, 5 минут, но не более 15 минут. Выполняйте это упражнение 2 раза в день по 10 минут в течение 2-3 недель, начиная с 32 недели. Исследования показывают, что этот метод эффективен в 88-96 % случаев.

Колено-локтевое положение. Альтернатива предыдущему упражнению. Встаньте на колени и локти, в это время таз располагается выше головы. Оставайтесь в таком положении 15-20 минут несколько раз в день. (_именно об этом упражнении шла речь на курсах, когда я была беременная_.) Йога. Используется классическая поза "стойка на плечах".

Бассейн. Сообщается об эффективности ныряний с выполнением стоек на руках.Последние два подхода выглядят довольно экзотично и требуют почти профессиональной подготовки.

----------


## Kusya

у меня на 35 неделе узи показало тазовое предлежание. врач успокоил сказал, что если ребенок сам не перевернется, ближе к родам он покажет мне упражнения. мы с мужем очень попросили сынульку, и он сам (я сразу почувствовала это) перевернулся))) врач на следующем осмотре это подтвердил, без дополнительных узи. пусть поделает упражнения, они многим помогают. удачи подруге!

----------


## Panda

при тазовом предлежании важно, чтоб ребенок не "осел" (от слова "сидеть") у выхода основательно, поэтому для возможности развернуться его необходимо "отодвинуть" от выхода, что достигается при положении "попа выше головы" под действием сил гравитации.

----------


## Panda

еще вспомнила. когда выполняешь упр. "Колено-локтевое положение" полезно попой повилять ))) так эффективнее упр. проходит ))))

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо большое! Обязательно ей расскажу про упражнения, пусть делает!

----------


## kazangi

моя подруга рожала ребенка в тазовом предлежании, она искала врача себе адекватного, т.к. беременность была сложная, почти все время на сохранении пролежала плюс резус-конфликт. Родила сама, резали конечно, но сама. Заранее не ложилась, просто ходила наблюдаться, перевернется или нет. Последнее узи ей делали на 39й неделе, чтобы оценить размеры плода и точное расположение относительно родовых путей. Проще говоря, оценивали вероятность "хорошего" вхождения попы в родовые пути.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я тут в рамках освежения знаний по родам сходила на лекцию к своей акушерке вчера. Заодно спросила про причины тазового предлежания и способы его изменить.
Ее мнение очень интересное. Говорит, что:
1. Не повод для кесарева.
2. Тазовые роды менее болезненные, т.к. голова идет следом, когда все пространство уже расширено.
3. Часто тазовые роды бывают заложены в генетической программе и передают они по мужской линии, т.е. если муж был в тазовом предлежании, то шансов, что ребенок будет тоже, больше.
4. Что так родятся очень хитрые и умные детки, т.к. им так не прессуется голова =)
5. Провоцирует тазовое предлежание тонус матки, т.е. матка настолько всегда напряжена, что нет возможности ребенку повернуться.
6. Такое предлежание может говорить о проблемах щитовидной железы. В ее статистике это 90% случаев.
7. Это реакция ребенка на мамин стресс. Т.е. лечить надо не маму отдельно, ребенка отдельно, а отношения в семье в целом. Попросить прощения у ребенка, что не спокойно протекает беременность, помириться с мужем. Принять ситуацию. Если верующая, то исповедоваться. Т.е. поработать с психологической стороной вопроса. Вообще доделать все незавершенные дела.

----------


## MARY

У нас Аркадий родился в тазовом предлежании - врач попался понимающий, мужу удалось с ним договориться. Умный и хитрый - сто процентов!!!

----------


## yakudza

Здорово, Олесь, интересное мнение. Как всегда все от нервов. Их там, конечно, хватает, ремонт не доделан, тонус всю беременность, муж на нервах, да еще и у мамы рак. Да, все сложно... Мои аргументы воспринимает плохо, о ребенке, кажется, не думает вовсе... Ум и хитрость малышке понадобятся))) Но рожать в тазовом предлежании она не хочет ни в какую.
Мне только вот непонятно п. 2 - менее болезненные, но требуют большего профессионализма со стороны акушерки? в чем проблема-то? известно же, что такие роды сложнее проходят

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя, тут ничего сделать нельзя, имхо. Человек в итоге ни к кому прислушиваться не станет, пока свой опыт не получит. Особенно если твои аргументы воспринимаются не очень, то лучше не лезть. Я бы не стала вообще ничего говорить. Максимум, мягко, что ты слышала, что тазовое не является исчерпывающим показанием к ЕС и точка.

по п.2. На сколько я понимаю, для роженицы проблемы рожать в тазовом нет и боль может быть меньше, т.е. весь процесс безболезненнее. Для акушерок же это большая редкость, т.к. процент тазового всегда ниже и нужно более пристально наблюдать за процессом, т.к. в тазовом голова выходит дольше и бывает гипоксия, которая, кстати, быстро проходит (это со слов акушерки). Плюс все, как и твоя знакомая, боятся-перестраховываются-или даже не знают, что можно рожать не КС.

----------


## котенок

со мной девушка рожала, у нее ребенок перевернулся вниз попой во время схваток перед самыми родами!!  роды у нее вторые и родила сама

----------


## yakudza

Еще, оказывается тазовое предлежание становится причиной дисплазии у ребенка. Поэтому лучше, чтобы он в таком положении не засиживался.

----------


## kazangi

почему? дисплазия - это же недоразвитие суставов вроде... Хотя может быть еще и вывих...

----------


## yakudza

ребеночек внутри как бы сидит, поэтому суставы и не развиваются, в норме-то он спинкой вверх, ножками-ручками болтает. а тут ножки не особо двигаются. Это мне подруга сказала, у нее подруга так девочку родила, потом выяснилось что у той дисплазия.

----------


## lastochka

Часов 6-8 в день в слинге, и никакой дисплазии не будет. К слингу Дидимос прилагается замечательная бумажка на англ языке с цитатами разных умных ортопедов Германии. Так вот там написаны оч хорошие вещи!!! Что есть несколько этапов формирования сустава, впадинки, головки кости. Что если сразу не сформирован, то не надо сломя голову лететь к ортопеду и срочно надевать стремена Павлика и прочие заморочи. Слинг - ДОКАЗАННОЕ средство помощи формирования сустава. Вывих сустава - это немного другое, тут консультация врача нужна.Вот кстати Незабудка может подсказать. Её дочке ставили дисплазию. Они в шарфе все время были. И вот им годик, и никакой дисплазии.Вообще я на эту тему читала много, тут в подробности вдаваться не буду. Но с дисплазией - это уже перебор. я еще слышала, что якобы мальчикам в тазовом не дают рождаться, а вот для девочек вообще нет противопоказаний...Ну если мама здорова, конечно...ну и вообще если чел сам не настроен, то не надо давить, даже просто инфой. Имхо, конечно

----------


## Polixenia

Моя мама чуть больше 40 лет назад родила в тазовом предлежании старшую сестру. Плюс к этому она была недоношенная, и было обвитие пуповиной. Мама рассказывала, что когда ей показали фиолетового ребеночка, она расплакалась. Сестра совершенно здоровый и очень умный человек, никаких дисплазий и вывихов. Мама говорила, что главное в таких родах, чтобы был опытный врач или акушер. Вот ей как раз такой попался. У сестры выскочила сначала одна ножка. Врач слегка подтолкнула ее обратно. И вытаскивать ребеночка начала только тогда, когда вышли обе ножки. Ошибка некоторых врачей как раз в том, что они начинают тянуть за одну ногу малыша. Так и получаются вывихи. 

Моя младшая тоже до последнего кувыркалась в животе :Smile:  Сначала на попе сидела, потом вниз головой перевернулась, потом поперек легла. Это было уже в 34-35 недель. Мы всей семьей уговаривали Лизу, чтобы она правильно легла. Пузик гладили-целовали, прощения просили, если что не так. Малышка послушалась и заняла правильную позицию :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

Племяшка наша все-таки перевернулась, послушалась, наверное, маму. Кесарево пока отменяется, ттт )))))))))

----------


## Panda

здорово!!!

----------


## kazangi

а как определяют - перевернулся ребенок или нет? по узи?

----------


## Jazz

Можно по УЗИ. А можно просто прощупыванием беременного животика и прослушиванием сердцебиения. Опытный акушер голову от попы всегда отличит.))))

----------


## Kusya

отличная новость! упражнения помогли или уговоры?))

----------


## yakudza

сначала врач в ЖК посмотрела, сказала не перевернулся, ложись в РД, в РД врач посмотрела и посмеялась над ЖК, что они голову от попы не отличают - перевернулся. Но вроде и узи еще делали.
Я думаю девчушка сама догадалась, что надо перевернуться, упражнения мамашка не делала, конечно. У них там ремонт, она перед РД давай шторы вешать. А теперь выясняется, что у них обвитие пуповиной вокруг шеи. Всё не слава богу. Я ругаюсь, нужны тебе эти шторы, а она говорит, да ладно это у всех, вот у соседки по палате - двойное. Конечно, лежит в паталогии, там у кого что...

----------


## kazangi

разве обвитие зависит от штор? по-моему это миф. Да и обвитие легко снимается при родах, ничего страшного.
первая же ссылка из яндекса http://www.mama-papa.com.ua/page/261.html

----------


## Panda

> разве обвитие зависит от штор? по-моему это миф.


однозначно миф!!! и с обвитием поповины тоже сами рожают, просто следят, чтоб время потуг не растягивалось (в случае задержки подрезабт), и если туго обвивает (пуповина), то при рождении головки на шее ее сразу перерезают. это то, что я знаю )))

----------


## Kusya

мне на последнем УЗИ тоже говорили, что возможно обвитие. я конечно заволновалась, но мой доктор потом объяснил, что только по УЗИ диагностировать обвитие невозможно. они только говорят, что пуповина находится в области шеи. а чтобы подтвердить есть обвитие или нет надо сделать допплер и КТГ. во время этих процедур изучают кровоток, биение сердца и на основании этого делают вывод хватает ли ребенку кислорода. у меня обвитие не подтвердилось.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> однозначно миф!!!


 Мифов полно. Приметы работают на тех, кто в них верит. Если их не знать или не вникать, то ничего не будет. 
В прошлую беременность я ходила на несколько занятий в группу для беременных, так добрая половина мамочек вязала прямо на лекциях. Все хорошо родили.
В этот раз слушала внимательно акушерку, она тоже сказала, что опасность обвития пуповиной сильно преувеличена. Также вполне себе рожают без последствий с истинными узлами на пуповине. Что пуповину так просто не пережмешь даже и во время потуг. Я тоже помню, что пуповина это такой мощный сосуд пока в нем циркулирует кровь, только после отделения плаценты она перестает пульсировать и сдувается.

----------


## lastochka

У меня оба ребенка с обвитием были. Старшего рожала - перерезали как только голова родилась, потому что было подозрение на тугое, но потом не подтвердилось...Вася тоже с обвитием был, узнала об этом в 32 недели. так и остался с ним, не распутался. Допплер хороший был, так что я не волновалась. да и не впервой было :Smile:  У Васи было совсем не тугое. Никаких дополнительных мер не принимали. Я видела как он родился, фиолетовый весь, потом вокруг шеи сняли пуповину, чикнули и досвидос в реанимацию. У соседки Юльки двойное было, тугое. Выписались через неделю, хотя тоже сначала Славик в кювезе полежал сутки, а потом в патологию на наблюдение и все.

----------

